# Bayou Bowl directly from the Artist Sheila Herrman



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just a little FYI on the Bayou Buddy Dry Face Bowl. I just spoke with Sheila Herrman, who is the artist who makes the bowls. I had looked at a couple of boutiques and didn't find a color or design that I liked. Sheila will sell these bowls directly to individuals. Her contact info is:
[email protected] if anyone is interested. Her direct price is $20 + $5 shipping.

Hummmm, I had put this on my SS wish list. Wish I knew if our SS was considering this as a gift??? I would definitely order one for Sassy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a Bayou bowl and I love it. It really does keep my pups faces dry. LOL I have some nice china, but always get a good deal on e-bay. I don't have any that I paid more for than the dog' water bowl. But it is worth it.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Never tried one, but wouldn't mind if Ollie tried one.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 2 of them and I love them! That's great that we can order directly from the artist..thanks for letting us know, Pat.:wub: I worry that I might break one..


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I purchased mine directly from her and am very happy with them. I bought 3 some 10+ years ago and still have 2 of them in perfect shape!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

awesome! I've been wanting one for a long time so it's great to know that we can get them directly from the artist  

I hope Obi and Ollie and Sassy's secret santa's read this thread 


Obi has a different style water bowl with a small opening (less than 2 inches) on the removable lid that covers a stainless steel bowl (got it from a vendor at Nationals) but the Bayou bowls are SO pretty


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have two and love them. I bought mine from Crystal.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

hoaloha said:


> awesome! I've been wanting one for a long time so it's great to know that we can get them directly from the artist
> 
> I hope Obi and Ollie and Sassy's secret santa's read this thread
> 
> ...


The thing I liked about speaking directly to the artist was that she said she can customize the bowls. Special designs, colors, names, etc. I think they would be unique and pretty.

****I am hoping Sassy's SS buddy sees this. :innocent: I think a pretty color with Sassy's name would be great.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have two of them. One that Auntie Alice (Tyler's godmother) had specially made with his name on it and one that I had ordered that looks like a beautiful ceramic dish. I have one in each of my homes. I got mine from Crystal at the same price and think that Alice may have gotten hers that way too but asked for special order. I think I also paid $25 at the time with an SM discount at Pampered Pet Boutique.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I have two of them. One that Auntie Alice (Tyler's godmother) had specially made with his name on it and one that I had ordered that looks like a beautiful ceramic dish. I have one in each of my homes. I got mine from Crystal at the same price and think that Alice may have gotten hers that way too but asked for special order. I think I also paid $25 at the time with an SM discount at Pampered Pet Boutique.


I first looked at Crystal's shop but didn't see a design (pattern) that I liked. When I spoke with Sheila she said that normally it takes 6-8 weeks for a special order. This would be too late for a SS gift. But she said she will be firing a batch in a week or so and can add individual orders to that batch and the wait time will be much less. That is the reason I posted this, because I know some members requested the bowls as a SS gift.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

*Bayou bowls*

Is She still makign them? if so does anyone have her phone number or where i can contact her?

Thank you!!
Leslie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Moxie'smom said:


> Is She still makign them? if so does anyone have her phone number or where i can contact her?
> 
> Thank you!!
> Leslie


I bought two from Sheila recently. The e-mail address is still the way to contact her. If you can't get one, or if you need it fast PM me, and I will sell you one of mine that I have not used. I thought I would give it as a SS buddy gift, but my buddy doesn't need it.

PS it was quite a shock, until I noticed that the thread was older. Many of us who have been here for years will shed a tear seeing posts of and about friends who are no longer with us.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I got 2 of them from her as well, but mostly use the same one as Marisa. I find the hole just a tad to big and Georgie still gets a wet face. Not as bad as a regular bowl though and they are beautiful


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Moxie'smom said:


> Is She still makign them? if so does anyone have her phone number or where i can contact her?
> 
> Thank you!!
> Leslie


Leslie I sent you a PM on FB with Sheila's phone number.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

What a great idea for a gift! I never even thought about the bayou bowl, but I would love one for each of my girls someday, and next time I might think about getting them for my SS buddies.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I had tried contacting her before with that same email address...but never heard back from her.

I just sent her another email and told her I was interested in buying one, so keeping my fingers crossed I hear back this time.


----------

